# Weeping chocolate fondant



## charlotte (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi all!
I recently made a chocolate fondant covered dummy cake for my shop's window.
With so much things to do i couldn't finish the decoration yet. The cake was keeping perfectly but last week weather changed and we had some very cold rainy days. I realized that the chocolate fondant had this tiny drops that the next day were literally dripping!! It never had happend before to me, not even with the white fondant during this kind of weather.
My big concern is that i have a chocolate fondant covered cake requested for an outdoors wedding in a place which has the exact climate that ruined my dummy cake. What should i try?
Thanks a lot!
Charlotte


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

for dummie cakes i have found it best to cover the styrofoam with royal icing and NOT buttercream (goes rancid), corn syrup or glucose (stays too moist).

was the cake in direct line of moisture? did you steam it to finish the finish?
did you make your own fondant? 

I found satin ice to be a great product, i was never fond of my own formulas for fondant, never tasted as marsh-mallow-ie enough for me and always cracked far too much.


----------



## charlotte (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks a lot for your answer!
I did the cake with styrofoam and brushed it with water, then covered it with the fondant.
I did make my own fondant. Yes, you are rigth about the craks! In fact i cover my cakes in two parts, first the top and then the sides (with a band arroud them)to avoid those craks.
I wish i could try satin ice but i don't live in the States and i can't find it here :-(
I also wanted to apologize because i posted the message in the wrong forum. Fist time i got confused! I have work for 5 years in cake decorating, but i'm not a pastry chef so i apreciate so much the time you took for answering me!
charlotte


----------

